# Consider changing packagesite



## roombaclock (Jan 8, 2023)

Ok so I today I installed FreeBSD, and I went ahead to try installing nano but I got a bunch of errors and then it said “consider changing packagesite” and I found a command that I’m supposed to run but it didn’t work either so how to fix?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2023)

Post the _exact_ message and the command you were supposed to run. We're good but we're not clairvoyant.


----------



## roombaclock (Monday at 7:55 AM)

SirDice said:


> Post the _exact_ message and the command you were supposed to run. We're good but we're not clairvoyant.


Ok so I was supposed to run pkg install xorg but it didn’t work either it gave me the same error


----------



## Alain De Vos (Monday at 9:11 AM)

What's the output of:

```
pkg update -f
```


----------



## Crivens (Monday at 10:06 AM)

roombaclock said:


> Ok so I was supposed to run pkg install xorg but it didn’t work either it gave me the same error


*EXACT *message from the command. What did it say?


----------

